# Video: CNC machining a crank shaft for 3 cylinder radial Team build



## warranator (Oct 12, 2011)

This is a video and pics of a crank shaft for a three cylinder radial. This is the first half, the crank pin will be made separate and screwed into the crank, I will then mill the flats. The finished project will be made from steel this was made from brass so as not to wreck my tools without coolant.

http://photobucket.com/teambuildradial


----------



## kvom (Oct 12, 2011)

dual spindle 5-axis lathe with live tooling; I want one.  ;D


----------



## CMS (Oct 13, 2011)

Now that's what I call "cheating with style". ;D Those CNC machines are just neat and thanks for posting the link to the video.


----------



## dsquire (Oct 13, 2011)

warranator  said:
			
		

> This is a video and pics of a crank shaft for a three cylinder radial. This is the first half, the crank pin will be made separate and screwed into the crank, I will then mill the flats. The finished project will be made from steel this was made from brass so as not to wreck my tools without coolant.
> 
> http://photobucket.com/teambuildradial



Warranator

Clicking on the link all I am seeing is 3 individual thumbnails of crank shaft pieces, no video. Am I missing something here?

Cheers 

Don


----------



## warranator (Oct 13, 2011)

Try this link


http://s1109.photobucket.com/albums...on=view&current=video-2011-10-12-10-33-01.mp4


----------



## dsquire (Oct 13, 2011)

Warranator

Thanks. This link works perfect. I imagine with that setup you will probably make a few spares just in case. Nice work. :bow:

Cheers 

Don


----------



## warranator (Oct 13, 2011)

Yeah I ran 15 off just in case some get lost in the post. That's the beauty of these machines, you can just walk away and come back an hour later and all your parts are sitting in the parts bin.


----------



## Swede (Oct 16, 2011)

warranator  said:
			
		

> Yeah I ran 15 off just in case some get lost in the post. That's the beauty of these machines, you can just walk away and come back an hour later and all your parts are sitting in the parts bin.



Unfortunately, my scrap bin competes with my parts bin for attention! Modern tech like this just blows my mind. I've found over the years that projects that require 18 or 36 complex but identical parts are less appealing than one with a bunch of unique parts.


----------



## steamer (Oct 16, 2011)

One of my Vendor is highlighted in this MMS online article.....His machine is a Studer S40.

http://www.mmsonline.com/articles/in-it-for-the-long-haul

It could EASILY form grind a crank from any material you want...The ID spindle is swung in on this video clip, but he has two OD wheels too....a 8 throw crank from 4340 HR 50 Rc would be a piece of cake....

Gotta love modern CNC..., and this is an 8 year old machine.

Dave


----------



## warranator (Oct 26, 2011)

Video of Potty three cylinder crank return getting machined on a CNC lathe.

http://s1109.photobucket.com/albums...d/?action=view&current=Pottycrankreturn-1.mp4


----------



## cncjay (Sep 29, 2013)

awesome pics and vid ...........can you email the blueprints in pdf,,,,,,,the ones on here are difficult to read,,also do you have the autocad of it? my email is [email protected]


----------

